# Welch's grape concentrate wine



## HD93 (Nov 19, 2008)

i used a recipe from Jack Keller's site and primary fermentation went well I thought. My primary is a bucket. It was covered with a towel. anyhow I don' t know what I was thinking,but it was in the primary for 7 days when I racked it into my secondary(6 gal. Better Bottle), with a s.g. of 1.006. It's been 4 days and I checked the s.g. at 1.000 . I took a sample to see how it was going along along and it takes like vinegar. is this red wine vinegar now or is there something else I csn do???? If totally ruined as wine , I guess a lot of people on my Christmas list will be getting a bottle of balsamic vinegar.
With the s.g. at1.006 just covered with a towel before racking to secondary sound like the exposure to too much oxygen may have ruined this wine???


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you sanitize everything well with k-meta or a good sanitizer, what did you do exactly. Doesnt sound good though to be honest.Welcome to this forum and sorry we had to meet like this.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## HD93 (Nov 19, 2008)

I usedk- meta. I did exactly what the recipe called for, but the primary was only covered with a towel. When I transfered it to secondary the s.g. was already at 1.006. I also had a brew belt on it and temp. held at 74 deg. for 7 days. I think I may have let it go in primary for too long. I did not check the acid levelthough.


----------



## HD93 (Nov 19, 2008)

Recipe as follows
12 cans grape concentrate &amp; 4 gal. water.
sugar to raise s.g. to 1.095
12 tsp. acid blend
6 tsp. pectic enzyme
6 tsp. yeast nutrient
1 pk. Lalvvin #71B-1122


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2008)

02 will not make vinegar, it is the introduction of acetobacteria. Could be from fruit flies being able to get in. Was there a rubber band around the towel to keep any crawlies out and did you find any bugs in there? Everything sounds OK a little to long in primary with no lid on tight as it really should have been locked down earlier and anything over the primary in the meantime should be fastened down tight to prevent any kind of bugs from getting in. I keep my lid locked down even in the beginning as IMO there is plenty of 02 in there and especially OK if you open it up evry day or other day and give it a good stir to get 02 in there. have never had a problem with having lid on.


----------



## HD93 (Nov 19, 2008)

But isn't acetobacteria the cause of changing wine to vinegar? *Edited by: HD93 *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2008)

It is but and it requires 02 for this to happen but the sulfites in the wine from the k-meta would have killed off any of this in the beginning therefore leading me to believe that there must have been another introduction of the bacteria either from say a fruit fly in your wine or from using a tool such as a stirring spoon that was not thoroughly sanitized and used to stir up your wine. Did you add k-meta to your wine 24 hours prior to pitching your yeast to kill off any bacteria in your must or just sanitize your stuff?


----------



## HD93 (Nov 19, 2008)

In a previous posting of this recipe, I said, "I haven't made a frozen grape concentrate wine yet..." and then added that the recipe was given to me by a friend who uses it exclusively to make killer wine. I have since made this wine, but had to greatly reduce the amount of sugar the original recipe called for. A reader made the wine using the original recipe as published and achieved a starting specific gravity way too high, just as I did when I made it. I have since called the originator of the recipe and found he was making a very sweet, high-alcohol wine. This is not what was originally implied and so I have therefore modified the recipe to make a 12%-13% alcohol wine.


There are numerous Welch's frozen juice products. This recipe calls for either the Welch's "Juice Maker's" 100% Frozen Grape Concentrate or the Welch's 100% Frozen Grape Concentrate from Concord Grapes. You could also use Welch's 100% Frozen White Grape Concentrate from Niagara Grapes.


A word of warning is in order. Welch's is a very fine company and delivers, in my opinion, a very good product. But 100% grape concentrate means you concentrate the grapes you get. Thus, the natural sugar content of one batch of juice may differ from that of another batch just as grapes vary from year to year and vineyard to vineyard. Reconstitute the juice and measure the specific gravity of _your_ juice with a hydrometer. Then use the table at http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/hydrom.asp to determine if the amount of sugar called for in this recipe is too much, too little, or just right for your juice. You should, in fact, do this with every recipe, as the natural sugar in all fresh fruit varies to some extent.

<CENTER>
<H3>Welch's Frozen Grape Juice Wine</H3></CENTER>*
<UL>
<LI>2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate 
<LI>1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar 
<LI>2 tsp acid blend 
<LI>1 tsp pectic enzyme 
<LI>1 tsp yeast nutrient 
<LI>water to make 1 gallon 
<LI>wine yeast </LI>[/list]


Bring 1 quart water to boil and dissolve the sugar in the water. Remove from heat and add frozen concentrate. Add additional water to make one gallon and pour into secondary. Add remaining ingredients except yeast. Cover with napkin fastened with rubber band and set aside 12 hours. Add activated wine yeast and recover with napkin. When active fermentation slows down (about 5 days), fit airlock. When clear, rack, top up and refit airlock. After additional 30 days, stabilize, sweeten if desired and rack into bottles. [Author's adaptation of a friend's recipe]*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome HD93.....A bummer on your wine going bad.

Maybe give it a little time and see if the flavor changes any.

It's not sounding good at this point...didn't know it could turn bad so fast.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it possible that you are mistaking the smell of fermenting wine for vinegar? I have seen some folks do that. They want to dump the wine out before it has even finsihed fermenting. I would let it finish up, clear it, let it age a bit and bottle. Then give it 6 months before making the determination it is no good.


In the future, if you want to cover it with a towel, just set the cover on the pail loosely and put the towel over that. That keeps most things out, but allows it to get a bit more oxygen.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2008)

I would also recommend adding the campden or k-meta to it even though it isnt fresh fruit because there are other things to worry about like your water or even store bought water and other stuff.


----------



## HD93 (Nov 20, 2008)

The wife just had a sample and said it was fine. Maybe I had some meta in the glass. Anyhow thanks for your help.I think after a day or so I'll check the s.g. and transfer etc. and wait. It definitely sampled different today.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2008)

Very Glad to hear that, there's only 1 thing worse then losing that liquid gold and thats losing a loved 1!


----------



## scotty (Nov 21, 2008)

I make Welches 100% frozen concord wine all the time and i never cover my plastic fermentor with anything but a sanitized cloth and a huge elastic band.
I treat it as though the juice came from fresh grapes.
1--sanitize the must-wait 24 hours
2--treat with pectic enzyme and pitch yeast from a ((i make an 8 hour starter bottle))starter bottle 24 hours later etc. etc.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 21, 2008)

I cover the primary bucket with a piece of fabric...and the lid.

I cut a string to fit around the bucket and tied each end of the string to a strong rubber band....Use that to secure the fabric tightly.....

Then, I lay the lid loosely on top....
I never use to lay the lid on top of the bucket....Then...I almost had a bad accident....





I leave my primary buckets beside the fridge to suck up the warm air that constantly comes out from under the fridge....
One day I was in the freezer part and a pound of butter dropped out of the freezer....
and.....
bounced off the rim of the bucket......




and.....
onto the floor....

Was my lucky day....So, I now put the lid ontop of the bucket just incase stuff should drop into the bucket....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 21, 2008)

I made Welch's Concord Wine before and we really liked it....Was gone in a flash. I added WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate and oak to it. Everyone liked that one.

Now I use my own grape juice....but would like to try another batch of Welch's to compare....would add the R.G. Concentrate and more oak and 2 vanilla beans to the next batch....
Think it would satisfy....


----------



## HD93 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. About how long do you leave it the the secondary and what should the s.g. be before I rack , stabilize, &amp; clear ? It seems that I have a s.g. of 1.000, two days in a row. The airlock doesn't seem to be bubbling????


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2008)

If it is stable (checked by checking 3 days in a row with same sg) then it is ready to rack again into clean carboy and then add k-meta(campden) and sorbate and degas and then fining agent or just let it clear on its own. As far as SG goes that will always vary depending on yeast used, starting sg and some other factors.


----------



## scotty (Nov 23, 2008)

wade said:


> If it is stable (checked by checking 3 days in a row with same sg) then it is ready to rack again into clean carboy and then add k-meta(campden) and sorbate and degas and then fining agent or just let it clear on its own. As far as SG goes that will always vary depending on yeast used, starting sg and some other factors.



Ditto. 
After the sulfate and sorbate, i clarify. I cant wait for it to settle on its own.


I have come to like the super kleer or whatever it is called then after it settles out, i rack again, back sweeten and bulk age a bit before bottling.

Naturally we drink any that does not fit in the carboy.


----------



## HD93 (Nov 24, 2008)

I read somewhere that you should put ascorbic acid in the wine to prevent it from oxidizing and turning into vinegar. Do you advise this or have you done this ? Also can you put a brew belt on the plastic Better Bottles to raise the temp ? I know you aren't suppose to put it on glass carboys.


----------



## scotty (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have the knowledge to answer your first question but i often make vinegar and the wine must be exposed to air for along period of time the get vinegar. I use a vinegar that contains mother to get the transformation going.

I guess I am a bad boy but i also use the brew belt on my glass carboys. I also have a small adjustable electric blanket that i place under my carboys when needed.

I will be very interested in learning about this ascorbic acid to prevent oxidation


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

HD93 said:


> I read somewhere that you should put ascorbic acid in the wine to prevent it from oxidizing and turning into vinegar. Do you advise this or have you done this ?



I use ascorbic acid to prevent oxidation and to keep the color...Don't know about the vinegar thing....?


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Ascorbic acis is an antioxidant used to prevent the browning of cut fruit - like apples - on salad bars. I would use it in apple wine, but I doubt it is needed in a Welches concentrate. Check the label - there might already be some in there.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been using my brew belts on glass for 3 years with no problems at all. Just dont put 1 on a 45* carboy as the temp difference ill probably shatter it like a windshield being hit with a defroster, it can happen once there is a weak spot say from banging it once or twice. As far as Better bottles go Im sure it will be fine.


----------



## HD93 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help it's very muchappreciated.




If using abscorbic acid how much is added? Also when back sweetening should I use more k-sorbate and k- meta before bottling?*Edited by: HD93 *


----------



## HD93 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Northern, Was wondering how much WinExpert concentate you used. I have 6 gal. and used 2 cans/ gal. It seems that it mayneed to be fuller bodied. I used the recipe from Jack Keller's site, but read elsewhere that they used 3 cans / gal. and then added 2 cans before bottling to back sweeten and add more body. Would like your thoughts.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2008)

I use 2 bottles during fermentation....3 would probably be better, more flavor and body.
We have never sweetened wine at the end as we like ours bone dry. 

Have read that people add it at the end to sweeten, but I would add it slowly, a bit at a time as it is pretty sweet stuff...68*Brix. Taste and add more if you like.

Be sure to add Potassium Sorbate to prevent refermentation.

Let us know how it works for you...

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## HD93 (Dec 2, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I made Welch's Concord Wine before and we really liked it....Was gone in a flash. I added WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate and oak to it. Everyone liked that one.
> 
> Now I use my own grape juice....but would like to try another batch of Welch's to compare....would add the R.G. Concentrate and more oak and 2 vanilla beans to the next batch....
> Think it would satisfy....


----------



## HD93 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the WinExpert 68* Brix?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2008)

HD93 said:


> Is the WinExpert 68* Brix?



I am pretty sure it is....It's pretty sticky.

I think some of the wine kits are about that Brix as well.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for the info. We'll let you know how it turns out.
SALUTE HD93


----------



## HD93 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Wade It's HD93 and I'm back. I just back sweeetened and was wondering ifI did this correctly? I bs'd and added kmeta and ksorb .Was adding the sorb necessary? I thought that there was a possibility that it would referment.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

you should have added both so you are good! What exactly do you mean by bs'd?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## HD93 (Dec 11, 2008)

Back sweetened


----------



## HD93 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help. If I was to filter do I b.s. then filter or filter and then b.s. *Edited by: HD93 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2008)

I would personally sweeten your wine and then filter.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello all, just touchin base with you to let you know I just filtered my Welch's which took about 35 min. with the vinebrite gravity filter. I cleared with Superkleer, back sweetened with 2 cans Welch's concentrate added k-meta &amp; k-sorbate let sit for 2 days to make sure it wouldn't referment prior to filtering. Just got done bottling. I use 1 gal. jugs. Then did a taste test and all seems good



It seems a little light, so next time around I'm going to use 3 cans / gal. Thanks for all your help, it is very much appreciated.






Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

3 -3 1/2 is the right ratio in my book.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 13, 2008)

HD93....I like your style bottling in gallon jugs...







Real Prison Wine...


----------



## HD93 (Dec 13, 2008)

With work being slow, I found it to be cheaper now until the cash flow is better. I have a friend that works at a club and is saving me some bottles.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 13, 2008)

We kept a gallon jug of wine from a bottling day and served it at Thanksgiving....It was gone...






Don't know if it's the serving pitcher that was just fun.....or, the guests feel obligated to finish the 'bottle'.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## HD93 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Northern, maybe it was because you felt obligated to help the guests finish the bottle.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 16, 2008)

We did our best to help with the consumption....


----------



## HD93 (Jan 17, 2009)

HD93 said:


> Recipe as follows
> 12 cans grape concentrate &amp; 4 gal. water.
> sugar to raise s.g. to 1.095
> 12 tsp. acid blend
> ...


 Finished Wine:
OK I need your help. With this recipe for 6 gal. I just received my PH meter and it reads 3.3 It has a acidy-vinegar taste. I add grape juice to it a little at a time ina glass and it mellows it out. What could have gone wrong. I'mnew to wine making and appreciate your help.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey NW, Need some words of wisdom.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe put some oak in it and let it sit for 2-3 weeks...taste it...

Then give us a report....

It should mellow out with a little time.

That seemed like a lot of Acid Blend....also.....1.095 is a little high in alcohol.....

After the oak treatment, you may want to sweeten... if that is the taste you like in your wines.

Play with it....


----------



## HD93 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's why I'm wondering about the PH reading of 3.3 . Isn't that in the ballpark of what it should be?


----------



## HD93 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been reading some posts. maybe I should test amount of acid.What is the best method to do this?


----------



## scotty (Jan 18, 2009)

Did you sanitize the juice then wait 24 hours to add pectic enzyme and then wait 24 more hours to pitch the yeast.
Some folks wait 8 hours but this works for me and frozen welches concentrate is my specialty.

Almost all of my wine is not made from kits or fresh fruit.

I don't like recipes though.Except for main ingredient proportions

Treat all juice as though it was the juice of the finest grapes.

Test sg--adjust sugar--sanitize--pectic enzyme--acid adjustment and pitch yeast

use the acid test kit instead of following a recipe please

#5400 acid test kit in the catalog.. i have other acid test kits that are more expensive but don't know enough to tell the difference

I'm not trying to tell you what to do.
This is just my method. I hope you find the reason for the off taste


----------



## HD93 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Scotty, I did not sanitize the juice. Maybe that's the problem. I thought too much TA. AS a guideline what is the recipe for 6 gal. including amounts. If you scroll above you can see what I used. Thanks for your help, it's greatly appreciated. I'm going to start another 6 gal. batch, but use 3 cans /gal. Was wondering on the amount of acid blend I used on the recipe above, does it look like I used too much. Have to get one of those acid testers from George. Can I use the ph tester for the acid adjustment ??


----------



## HD93 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello Wade, was needing some advice. Scotty replied, and I think my mistake was that I did not sanitize the juice prior to pitching the yeast. The recipe that I used was for Welch's all juice which would have had sulfites in it. Also I didn't check the acid, just used the recipe ?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think there is anything majorly wrong with it. The pH is a little low which indicates you may have added too much acid blend. If you don't have a test kit, always error on the conservative side. I think less acid in this would have been a bit better. 


While it is very drinkable, welchs concentrate wine isn't going to be great especially whn first made. The taste you describe is quite common for a newly made Concord grape wine (that is the grape Welchs uses for their concentrate). It is typically finished as a semi-sweet wine because it does taste a bit acidic and slightly vinegary when dry. After it is completely dry and clear, add the k-meta (campdens) and sorbate to keep it from refermenting any sugars and then sweeten either with more concentrate or a sugar syrup to about 1.010 for the Welch's. You could try it at a lower value in case you don't like it that sweet. Good luck with it and certainly don't dump it out. It will be totally different in 6 months.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont know why you would have a vinegar taste to it unless your sanitation was not up to par or you left this wine with too much head space for too long without proper sulfite levels. I was also looking at your recipe and curious as I dont use dry pectic enzyme but does it really specify 1 tsp per gallon, I thought dry was 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## scotty (Jan 18, 2009)

I really think the mistake is not h
aving an acid test kit and adjusting to the recommended level for red win</font>e. 

Good thing its welches and not 150 dollar juice lol. 

No matter what chemicals i use, I go by the recommended amounts on the packing. Someones recipe could have errors in it.

Good luck


----------



## scotty (Jan 18, 2009)

HD93 said:


> Hello Wade, was needing some advice. Scotty replied, and I think my mistake was that I did not sanitize the juice prior to pitching the yeast. The recipe that I used was for Welch's all juice which would have had sulfites in it. Also I didn't check the acid, just used the recipe ?



Welches all juice??????

I use frozen concentrate 100% grape juice which is not supposed to have sulfates in it.

Sanitizing is done first then pectic enzyme then sugar then adjust acid and pitch yeast..

I hope i don't have the order of things mixed up..
That's why i keep records of everything and now its off the top


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the Welches White Grape Juice [Niagara] has sulfides in it....Don't know about the Concord [Purple]....The juice is probably pretty sterile.

Wonder if you cold stabilized it if that would reduce some of the acid????

Some oak would give you some layered flavors....

We don't like sweet wines, but others say that sweetness will help with masking any off flavors.

And, TIME would help the wine the most.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks all for your help. From what I've read and from your responses I think it was from not sanitizing the concentrate and too much acid blend. Can I adjust the acid with a ph meter? Wade the recipe did call for 1 tsp. pectic enzyme/ gal. I got the recipe from Jack Kellers web site. Scotty, the recipe I got was for Welch's grape juice, which does not say anything about sanitizing the juice because it already has sulfites in it. I did use the concentrate, but followed the recipe for welch's grape juice, thus not sanitizing the concentrate.






Now I'll know to k-meta the concentrate.*NOW the question is canI use the ph meter to adjust the acid or should I purchasea acid test kit.* Thanks again,hope you get to feeling better appleman.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe both frozen add unfrozen Niagara have sulfites in them, at least the Welches' froze concentrates(100%) in my stores have the sulfites. If you have a PH meter then it would help to determine what is off and to adjust it.Otherwise its probably too early to be labeling this wine not good as it is very young.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 18, 2009)

I measured the ph and it was 3.3 . Is that to low?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats about right I believe, maybe a little low but nothing to worry about and Im pretty sure if you add acid the Ph will be lower and PH is a little more important then acid is.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 18, 2009)

Appleman stated that it was low meaning that there was probably too much acid blend. So how do I lower that ? Is there a table of ph readings I should be looking at ? So should I purchase a acid test kit ? I thought that was what the ph meter was for.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2009)

The pH 3.3 is just a bit low from adding too much acid. I really wouldn't freak out over it - it isn't that bad. I don't think I would try to treat it at this point- you will strip flavors. Like I said, just sweeten it up a bit.


The corrections should be made before fermentation. They can be done after but it has more varied results on the wine. The TA test kit tests for the total acids in the must, the pH meter tests the pH which is just a measure of how strong the acid is. The pH meter also makes reading the test more reliable and easier.


Sorry I can't get into it more, I'm still pretty sick today again.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyonre your help. I purchased a acid test kit and will be checking the TA and will let you know or is it something that should only be tested prior to fermentation. Sorry for all the dumb ?'s ,but I'm new and just learning from all of you. I'll be starting another 6 gal.batch in a few days.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, here are the TA results. I tested measuring 15cc of wine into test bottle &amp; added three drops of Phenolphthalein. Added Sodium Hydroxide until color change and an additional drop did not change color. It took 7 cc.

I then did another check with the ph tester in the solution until the meter read 7.0 and it took 7cc's. So does this mean that the acid is .70%? Theph was 3.3 When using the ph tester in conjunction with this TA test,did I do that right? The box says that each 1 cc of neutralizer used indicates .1% of acid expressed as Tartaric. The desired acid level for red grape wine says .65%


----------



## grapeman (Jan 22, 2009)

HD93 said:


> OK, here are the TA results. I tested measuring 15cc of wine into test bottle &amp; added three drops of Phenolphthalein. Added Sodium Hydroxide until color change and an additional drop did not change color. It took 7 cc.
> 
> I then did another check with the ph tester in the solution until the meter read 7.0 and it took 7cc's. So does this mean that the acid is .70%? Theph was 3.3 When using the ph tester in conjunction with this TA test,did I do that right?No. You add until it hits a pH of8.2and use that value. The box says that each 1 cc of neutralizer used indicates .1% of acid expressed as Tartaric. The desired acid level for red grape wine says .65%




You are probably closer to .8% or even a tad more. That will make it a bit tart.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Back again appleman, I just measured again and TA is .8% . OK the dumb ? is why use the value of 8.2 on the ph meter. and on the box it says red grape wines desired acid level is.65%. So does .8% mean that it is .80%


----------



## grapeman (Jan 22, 2009)

HD93 said:


> Back again appleman, I just measured again and TA is .8% . OK the dumb ? is why use the value of 8.2 on the ph meter. and on the box it says red grape wines desired acid level is.65%. So does .8% mean that it is .80%




is why use the value of 8.2 on the ph meter - because that is the pH at which the change point is reached in the reaction. The point the indicator would kick in. It is one of of those things that is just the way it is.


So does .8% mean that it is .80%. YES



It is a math thing!


----------



## HD93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks again for your help. I'm going to start another batch. If I run into trouble , I would appreciate help as I'm new &amp; learning.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 25, 2009)

I 'm starting another batch. I used 18 cans grape concentrate/6 gal.and s.g.= 1.075, added sugar to bring it up to 1.085. the ph =3.0 &amp; ta=.6%. I then added k-meta to the must. Are these figures in the ballpark? I'll check ph &amp; ta again tomorrow. Also the recipe that I used said 1 tsp. pectic enzyme/gal., but the botlle says 1/2 tsp. /gal. Is there a reason for 1/gal. or should I use the figure on the bottle ?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2009)

These figures are fine. Don't make any changes they aren't needed. Just use 1/2 teaspoon per gallon, especially since that is what the bottle instructions say. More wouldn't hurt but would be unneeded.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks again and I'll let you know if needing more help.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2009)

Everything looks good and I wouldnt change a thing, you could use the 1/2 tsp like appleman said and be fine. Some different manufacturers have slightly different instructions so either way is fine as youd rather have a little more then less and end up with a haze. Doubling the amount of enzymes is done all the time with no ill effects.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all. I have another ? What is the "target" s.g. to rack to carrboy? Also I was wondering about yeast nutrient. I added it (6 tsp.) to the primary at first. Should have I waited to put it in just before racking to the secondary (after primary fermentation)? I'm certain that the video that George has forthe Mosti-Mondial wine kitsays to add it in the bucket after primary fermentation &amp; stir, then siphon to carboy.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 29, 2009)

Rack it at around 1.015 - 1.020. A bit higher or lower won't hurt, but if it is too soon, it can be a bit too active after transfer and bubble out of the airlock. The yeast nutrient should be plenty for this wine. You could have put half in at the beginning and the rest at racking, but it will be good the way it is.


----------



## HD93 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey ALL ,Sorry I haven't been around with my stupid ?'s, but I've been dealing with family health issues and in the process of moving and running a business. As far as the wine goes, everything with this batch of Welch's seems to be fine. Just thought I would drop a line to let you know after all the help you supplied that all is well. 



Thanks ALL FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!


----------

